# Getting Rid of TataSky...



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

    Its been a long time since I came onto this forum... Need some help on DTH services and looking forward to your feedback. 

    I am planning to give the TataSky connection that i have for more than 3 years a kick in the rear end. All because they do not provide the one channel which all of a sudden has become critical to my daily TV watching. Ten Action+. I have called the CC of TataSky for information about when are they gonna provide the channel. They all give vague answers which gives me the idea that they don't care. So i finally made up my mind that its time to change.

    So i was wondering which one to go for. Since newer providers have come into the market, but i had turned a blind eye to them as i already had a DTH connection. So i am not updated on which is better and which is not. For channel packages and cheaper price i am considering DishTV. I am also open to Airtel and BigTV (but I hate Reliance, So probably wont be taking it). also the new Videocon D2H is something of a juicy proposition with cheaper packages and number channels. Please let me know about your experience about Dish TV or Videocon D2H. I am inclined towards these two.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

DishTV all the way. Zee has some sort of deal with Ten. So, these two guys have good relations between them.

My mom paid just 108rs/Month.And we are getting some 15+ telugu channels, Complete star package, ESPN, complete TEN package (Sports, Action+, Cricket). Best VFM package I've ever heard. Not to mention.. DishTV has HD transmission of TEN.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dish TV


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah I would be going for the Annual package which comes with the Rs. 3550. It has something around 219 channels+Active services. 

Being an older firm i am sure DishTV is better than VideoconD2H in this matter. But i have heard a lot of good things about VideoconD2H.. and the 253 channels package does seem a little enticing. Airtel is a tad expensive and lower number of channels. Although being a TataSky owner, paying more is something we are used to!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

well, TEN is owned by Zee. And Dish TV is owned by Zee too. So, there you get the answer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2011)

I personally opted for Dish TV (some time ago) solely due to the fact it broadcasted all sport related channels I desired, while Tata Sky didn't provide Zee Sports, now Ten Action+.
DishTV is a decent choice.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 17, 2011)

But how is the after sales service of DishTV? Good, bad or ugly? I have read here and there that their CC is pathetic and don't really help out in case of some issues you may face with STB or connection related problems. Are they prompt? 
Oh... the most critical thing... what happens when it rains?


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

hell_storm2006 said:


> But how is the after sales service of DishTV? Good, bad or ugly? I have read here and there that their CC is pathetic and don't really help out in case of some issues you may face with STB or connection related problems. Are they prompt?
> Oh... the most critical thing... what happens when it rains?


Customer Care doesn't exist in India.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Customer Care doesn't exist in India.



I hope by that you mean all CC are equal in terms of service or is it that DishTV is extra bad?


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 17, 2011)

Their CC is OK but usually takes a very long time for them to pick up the phone. CC of airtel is much better but i'm not sure if they offer Ten Action+.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 17, 2011)

Its basically a face off between Videocon D2H vs DishTV. I am thinking about quantity and decent quality and not excellent quality this time. The lower channels on Airtel don't attract me.

But how frequently does the connection get disconnected once its starts to rain? Is it for hours?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2011)

TATA Sky is the most inflexible( read arrogant) DTH out there. Ten Action is so important with their football coverage.
I too am going with Dish TV. I hope the rumour about bad feed during rainy season is just a rumour. Or is it?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 18, 2011)

That is the one thing i would like to know... How often does it get disconnected and for how long??

Waiting for some feedback on Videocon D2H as well.


----------



## prttal (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Good news for you. Airtel now has TenAction+(Channel no. 231)


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not willing to take on Airtel... As they have very few channels. Only 174. Plus two or three other important channels are missing as well.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 18, 2011)

What do people do with 180+ channels?
CHECK: No DVR in Dish TV


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2011)

I got an STB from my local cable wallah and I get all the channels for 300 bucks a month. With recording feature. STB cost 1500 bucks or so.


----------



## prttal (Mar 19, 2011)

Considering some other points, (a) if you buy DishTV HD instead of TataSky HD or Airtel HD, you get 30 HD channels instead of 2 or 3.

(b) Interface of TataSky+ HD is best amongst all.

(c) There is a separate TV which is from Sony which if you connect with a modem, streams TV from the internet.

(d) Airtel has left some Channel nos. It means:
For eg; it goes from 141-142 to directly 147 and then 160 and so on. These have been left for addition of channels in near future.

(e) Videocon probably won't be able to provide much Customer Support due to very less no of consumers and less areas of coverage in India.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 19, 2011)

DishTV is MPEG2 right? And Videocon D2H is MPEG4 ain't it?


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just asked my uncle about DishTV. He was using it earlier but removed it as DishTV were cheating them. They got a combo plan where you pay Rs150 second connection onwards. The first connection was in our home and second in theirs. DishTV guys said that they'll charge Rs 150 only, but they sent bills of Rs 150 to both him and my parents and they kept paying the bills for about 6 months before they realised this. Their CC was totally crap and refused to do anything, so they removed it and settled with cable instead.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to update you guys... I have got a Videocon D2H connection. Didn't go for the DishTV as it had some channels missing and fewer regional channels. I have room mates, so the viewing preferences vary a lot. And its hard to find a DTH connection which satisfies everyone's choice. 

Till now the experience is good. I am impressed by the features and options. Its my new play-thing of sorts. 

I ordered it on Saturday at around 13:00 afternoon. Next day i got a call from the engineer at around 12:00 and the installation was done. The engineer was helpful and suggested ways to save money. So i shouldn't say that they were trying to rob me. 12m of wire is free. So he suggested that we use the TataSky wire which we had already paid for and to keep the 12m which is free as spare. So that would save our pockets.

Cost of installation: Rs. 1590 and nothing extra!

Till now what i have seen:
Picture: 8/10.
Sound: 9/10.
Features: 8.5/10. The set top box and remote is black and looks awesome! Packed with a lot of cool features. 

Cons: Interface is slow, but its not painful.  

Only thing remains is the long term service, which only time would tell.

Bring on the Champions League Quarter Finals!!! Yeaaaah!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel UI of Tata Sky is lot better than Dish TV.

For some reason, I found using Dish TV a lot harder than Tata Sky.

Dish maybe a bit cheaper but Tata Sky is better overall


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

I am kind of Bumping this up . 

I am not a tata subscriber but this is a useful info for all Tata Sky users . Tune into Channel *417* . 

Ten Action has arrived .


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 4, 2011)

In my opinion go for Big TV!  It is cheap and good. But UI is not up to the mark  Last week it was raining in chennai and there were signal problems. I was not able to watch IPL for half an hour  . Whether this problem occurs in other DTH providers also ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

@xtremevicky Thanks for the info!


> Whether this problem occurs in other DTH providers also ?


 Yes, it is common problem faced by all DTH users.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @xtremevicky Thanks for the info!
> Yes, it is common problem faced by all DTH users.


I wanted to 24X7 uninterrupted signal with nice picture quality. I got fed up with my cablewala and his service and thats why I took DTH. I am shocked to hear this. What will I do during moonson  (usually in chennai rainy season will last only for a week though ) I hope in future DTH providers will find a solution for this problem. 
:eeksign:


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

I been using Airtel TV since Jan 2010 . It rained a lot last year in Bhopal and my Signal went out say once or twice for 1 hour max .

personal experience .


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2011)

sanithkk81 said:


> I wanted to 24X7 uninterrupted signal with nice picture quality. I got fed up with my cablewala and his service and thats why I took DTH. I am shocked to hear this. What will I do during moonson  (usually in chennai rainy season will last only for a week though ) I hope in future DTH providers will find a solution for this problem.
> :eeksign:



During rains, the signal drops for a while before returning. This happened when it was raining heavily in Chennai last year.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

Signal drops for max 30 minutes in big cities coz by then, the signal frequency is increased to reach us.


----------

